# Bloated Up Like A Balloon At 6 Weeks... Anyone Else?



## MommaSketch

Hi Gals! :)

I'm nearly 6 weeks and my belly has bloated out like a balloon! I gurgle like a set of old pipes and I'm all swollen and fat... baby is only about the size of a seed so god knows how large I will get by the end. Also have gained 3lb already... a bit worried as I'm rather heavy anyway and really don't wanna get too much heavier for the health of both of us. Been walking about 45 mins most days and watching what I eat, not really sure what else I can do.
Anyone else experienced this?


----------



## Catwiffy

:happydance:

Same here!! I'm so bloated my jeans don't fit!! But I have lost about 5lbs!! It makes me feel yuck!! Baby bump I can't wait to have, but this is just bloat!! And so uncomfortable! 
But it'll all be worth when my lil bean pops out in November!! Xx
:happydance:


----------



## MommaSketch

Yay for us with our November babies!! I'm soooo excited! Finding it really hard to keep my trap shut... want to blurt out the news to everyone!! XX


----------



## Catwiffy

I know! It's so hard to keep it quiet! Our parents know and a couple of close friends but we both want to tell EVERYONE!!! So exciting!!!!


----------



## puddycats

i feel really bloated, havent put on any weight but im bloated and my stomach makes noisey i never knew possible


----------



## Melstar

Hi I was really really bloated from about 5-6 weeks and it is only just starting to go down a little bit! The bloat will go in time, it's just your digestive system slowing down to allow all the nutrients to be absorbed from what you eat :)

Try to eat a good amount of fibre and drink plenty of fluids too, this helps a bit.
Also (sorry tmi) this is when the constipation starts so eating fibre and drinking lots of water doesn't help, it's safe to use fybogel which really does help :D

H&H 9 months to you all xx


----------



## Melstar

oops that was meant to say if eating extra fibre and drinking plenty of water DOESN'T help, then fybogel is safe to use and helps :D


----------



## WannabemomV

My belly is Super bloated. I have to undo my pants while at my desk, in the car. Its awful...


----------



## Nat0619

My bloat arrived a few days before I got my :bfp: (so before AF was due) and is still here now :haha: I have practically been living in leggings and my new elasticated waist jeans that I bought! :haha: Most of my other clothes are too tight :nope:

I am pretty sure it's digestion related, as Melstar says, as I also get a lot of gas :blush: and have had some constipation :wacko:

I am now wondering when bloat will turn into baby bump? :shrug:


----------



## JJo777

I'm 7 weeks and bloated. And constipated. Some of my pants/skirts don't fit and the rest are snug. I've only put on 3 lbs but feels like more. I want to tell everyone I'm pregnant just so they don't judge me for putting on weight. Continuing with strenuous workout as before with the okay from my doctor. Maybe that will help with the bloat.


----------



## MommaSketch

puddycats said:


> i feel really bloated, havent put on any weight but im bloated and my stomach makes noisey i never knew possible

Haha - Me Too! I gurgle like a set of old pipes! :)


----------



## jessica.p

Oh my gosh I seriously logged on to make a thread about this! I'm getting so FAT!! I'm only 5+1 today, so I'm really disappointed that my stomach has puffed out an inch, and I've gained 3.5 lbs already. I'm especially frustrated because I haven't changed anything about the way I was eating before, and I've been more active than usual lately. Also, definitely sound like old pipes over here lol


----------



## AngelBunny

i was reeeal bloated at first! was really bad at 8 weeks, its starting to go down now that my uterus is starting to rise up a bit, so hopefully real bump will replace bloat bump :D still they are bumps none-the-less, enjoy them xx

https://i1230.photobucket.com/albums/ee490/AngelBunnyFaerie/4-11.jpg


----------



## finallyready

I think I'm around 6 weeks and I haven't had any MS or any real symptoms (aside from tender boobs) but the one thing that is prominent is major bloating...I start off the morning ok but by the time I get home from work I am dying for my 'comfy' pants!


----------



## MBearJ

I'm finding that it's my tops that don't fit too well. Especially over my b**bs. My trousers are ok as I wear jeggings type trousers so are stretchy but I still have to pull them down off my tummy when I'm sat. But I do think I'm bloated too although I think it's harder to tell as I'm overweight and I get so worried Ii won't get a proper bump :nope:


----------



## diz

Yep! I'm pretty bloated too. My OH even said to me this morning, ' god, are you starting to show already'. Silly man!


----------



## Karirae

Mbearj I am so with you! I am also overweight and way too paranoid that I'll never get a proper bump! I'm only a little over 6wks so I guess I need to give it some time.


----------



## Sun_Flower

Ugh, so glad it's not just me! I get sooooo bloated and crampy all the time and I'm only 6 weeks. My stomach just gets huge and bloaty and then my trousers make me feel uncomfortable :( surely I can't buy maternity trousers at SIX WEEKS??


----------



## finallyready

Sun_Flower said:


> Ugh, so glad it's not just me! I get sooooo bloated and crampy all the time and I'm only 6 weeks. My stomach just gets huge and bloaty and then my trousers make me feel uncomfortable :( surely I can't buy maternity trousers at SIX WEEKS??

There is this thing called a pregnancy band....and it basically is a band that goes over your waist and lets you unbutton your pants. It is very discreet and looks like you have a shirt on underneath.


----------



## sunshine623

Karirae, I'm with you all. I'm already way over weight, and all this bloating has me up 6 lbs!!! 2 days ago I was up 10 lbs, but today thank God it's down to just 6. There's no way I've already gained that much in a week and a half, so I keep reminding myself it's just the bloating. I'm the same way you all are, too, about worrying I'll never have a bump. Last time I made it to 16 weeks, but there was still no way to tell I was prego. I guess by the 3rd tri we'll all show regardless of weight. :)


----------



## SamsMommy

My pants started to get snug a few days before my BFP. Could be all the brownies. :)


----------



## MyTurnYet

I was seriously just coming on to post the same thing...I look sooooo big from this bloating!!!! I had to go buy bigger pants because my pants were hurting around my waist. And it's impossible to hide when I go to work. Ugh. My sister told me her bloat started to go down around 10 weeks and turn into a baby bump around 12. Can't wait for that! Am so glad to get this reassurance and know I'm not the only one. :hugs:


----------



## babytibby

I feel huge!!! 

Im not sure if I have put weight on as I havent weighed myself but I feel full all the time.

As soon as I have something to eat, no matter how small, I feel like ive eaten my fridge!!

Its a horrible feeling and Im not eating properly either as I have no appetite for anything really and when I do I cant eat it.

And just to add to it I have never felt soooo tired in all my life, and this is my 3rd pregnancy!!!!


----------



## LeeLouClare

I feel really bloated none of my old clothes fit anymore even though i've lost 6 lbs! really make me feel urgh!


----------



## booboomagoo

Also bloated. I am down one pound, so it must just be gas/bloat. Also, my stomch makes the funniest noises, especially when I'm hungry.


----------



## ttcnewbie123

Im bloated really bad, all my trousers are tight already, I think Im gona have to get some bump bands cos Ive been undoing my trouser button when Im sitting at my desk and if I have to get up suddenly its a faff to try and do it up again! From reading lots of pregnancy magazines recently its apparently normal to put on up to 5lbs in the first tri, im worried Im gona put on more than that because Im eating contstantly at the moment to try and stop myself feeling sick!x


----------



## Babyluck

I wake up & my stomach doesn't look too bad but at the end of the day my belly is super bloated! I am feeling uncomfortable in all the clothes I used to wear as I feel my belly looks massive & my hips look big!! Baggy tops & leggings all the way!!!!


----------



## berniegroves

I am very bloated still at 10 weeks! My midsection seems to have become wider, like my waist is a lot thicker and my lower stomach has gained inches! Although i haven't actually gained any weight yet! Very annoying! 

Am looking forward to having an actual baby bump! 

x


----------



## JJo777

So good to know I'm not alone.


----------



## jentree

Im only 8 weeks and that bloated and farty that people have totally guessed already. 
I'm sure look far more preggers than i should do? None of my Jeans fit and will have to go for maternity pants soon i recon! Ive always been quiet fit as i have an active job, I'v never been overweight.
I guess at 33 i was thinking that maybe my stomach muscles arnt holding it in? 
could it be a sign of multiple little people in there?
xx


----------



## jentree

Very reasuring to read all of these posts. I'd never herd of the dreaded bloat till now. me being daft thaught that i was showing early! even tho my belly is far too wobbly to ba a bump. 
really looking forward to a baby bump and not a gas one!!
hopefully will be showing for glastonbury!!
xx


----------

